# Recipes



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Anybody got any simple quick but nice recipes? Preferably including meat (chicken is a fav!) but veggie ones will do also!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Something I've always loved when growing up and even do now when I'm tired after a long day at work is corned beef hash. exactly as it sounds tin of corned beef mixed with mash and a bit of chopped onion and put in the oven to brown the top (thats the best bit). Served with beans it makes a really tasty meal.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Something I've always loved when growing up and even do now when I'm tired after a long day at work is corned beef hash. exactly as it sounds tin of corned beef mixed with mash and a bit of chopped onion and put in the oven to brown the top (thats the best bit). Served with beans it makes a really tasty meal.


MMMMM I love corned beef hash but served with gravy!! 

Now im getting very hungry!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Another one I like is chopped chicken fried with a tin of tomatoes and fried peppers all chucked in same frying pan. Goes nice with some mash and so much flavour.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Another one I like is chopped chicken fried with a tin of tomatoes and fried peppers all chucked in same frying pan. Goes nice with some mash and so much flavour.


Oh my god i do this!! I blend up the chopped toms with garlic and then add to a frying pan of chicken, onions and peppers with lots of hot pepper sauce and then serve wuith pasta! One of my favourites!!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

It seems we have very similar food tastes so far 

How about spaghetti with chicken, ham and bacon mixed in and a beaten egg all mixed up in same pot till egg cooks. Add grated cheese after.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Kammie said:


> It seems we have very similar food tastes so far
> 
> How about spaghetti with chicken, ham and bacon mixed in and a beaten egg all mixed up in same pot till egg cooks. Add grated cheese after.


Not too sure about that one!! Think the OH would like it though!


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

chicken in white wine i throw it in the oven and it's ready when i get back from work. you can make it you self, but the hompride one's good


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

kellyrich said:


> MMMMM I love corned beef hash but served with gravy!!
> 
> Now im getting very hungry!


We make corn beef hash with sweet potatoe! I looovveee swwet potato!
Dave is the chef in our house though.... 
The easiest thing with chicken I can think is chicken stuffed with your fave cheese an wrapped in parma ham or bacon (if you dont want to be posh) and then smothered in a tomatoe sauce! Serve with veg and potatos and yum your done! x


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

So what did you choose


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

christine c said:


> So what did you choose


I havent chose any of them yet as i was too ill yesterday so i had mash gravy carrots and stewing steak!


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

kellyrich said:


> I havent chose any of them yet as i was too ill yesterday so i had mash gravy carrots and stewing steak!


Hpoe your better today! i 've got chicken in white wine tonight can't wait, the smell make's me hungry


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

kellyrich said:


> I havent chose any of them yet as i was too ill yesterday so i had mash gravy carrots and stewing steak!


Ewwww stewed steak makes me gip.......it just gets bigger in my mouth when I chew it!
Steak should only be served RARE! yUMMY! X


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

mimi g said:


> Ewwww stewed steak makes me gip.......it just gets bigger in my mouth when I chew it!
> Steak should only be served RARE! yUMMY! X


Yuk yuk all that blood, the better done the better it is!!


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

kellyrich said:


> Yuk yuk all that blood, the better done the better it is!!


You sound like my parents they eat charcoal not steak...think its a northern thing!
I would never eat steak and thought the same as you but dave made me try it with a peppercorn sauce all over so I couldnt see the blood and I shut my eyes and was so surprised how nice it was....I started medium, then med rare now the rarer the better! 
If a steak is seared properly when cooked and then left to rest afterwards they dont really bleed! :drool:x


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I like jacket potato with a few chicken dippers chopped up with some bacon and cheese  thats something I tend to make myself when I want summin quick. Also like corned beef hash with gravy(but without the onion!)

Anyone tried corned beef fritters, they are luuuvly :thumbsup: Corned beef in batter(like yorkshire pud batter) served with chips and beans or peas 

*Heidi*


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> I like jacket potato with a few chicken dippers chopped up with some bacon and cheese  thats something I tend to make myself when I want summin quick. Also like corned beef hash with gravy(but without the onion!)
> 
> Anyone tried corned beef fritters, they are luuuvly :thumbsup: Corned beef in batter(like yorkshire pud batter) served with chips and beans or peas
> 
> *Heidi*


Oh no now you have made me hungry again talking about corned beef hash especially the fritters they sound lovely!! I love batter!! x


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

kellyrich said:


> Oh no now you have made me hungry again talking about corned beef hash especially the fritters they sound lovely!! I love batter!! x


easy to make too  just dip in batter and pop them in a frying pan(keep turning them) until they are nice and brown 

Its kinda like a pancake but thicker with warm corned beef in the middle 

*Heidi*


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

getting your other half to drive you to mcdonalds. its hard to start with, you'll have to get dressed, and try and pursade your bf to take you...my favorite lines are ''do you think im too fat to have a mcdonalds..is that why you wont take me? *sad face*" or "i never eat when your not here"....sometime i can just get away with a cute face. 
next you will have to decide what to have...maybe a happy meal and a fruit bag for stan?


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> getting your other half to drive you to mcdonalds. its hard to start with, you'll have to get dressed, and try and pursade your bf to take you...my favorite lines are ''do you think im too fat to have a mcdonalds..is that why you wont take me? *sad face*" or "i never eat when your not here"....sometime i can just get away with a cute face.
> next you will have to decide what to have...maybe a happy meal and a fruit bag for stan?


Ha ha im not a great fan of Macci D's but i do like one now and again if in a rush! I like home cooked food!


----------

